# anise



## yonderfishin (Apr 9, 2006)

So has anyone seen evidence that trout seem to like anise ? Ive always viewed itas a cover scent , never thought it was a fish attractant. But there are many claims out there that trout actually like the stuff.


----------



## jjshbetz11 (Oct 25, 2010)

I scent my beads with it more as something to take my smell off of them as I smoke


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## treefrog (Sep 15, 2005)

I have had days where I slammed them on anise scented sacks when they wouldnt hit any thing else.I have never seen my strike ratio go down because of it either.I rarely ever use it thou any more.eagle Claw use to make trout gravy in a Anise scent that also had sparkles in it.Used to catch alot of steel and coho with it on my sacks.Dont know if they make it anymore.Was atleast 10 years ago last time I bought a bottle


----------



## Eriesteamer (Mar 9, 2007)

it is still around and used in licorise flavored candy. there was a licorish whip long ago I used them got fish with them now to best if you can get them salmon eggs if can not get them a canned salmon in a store eat the beter and use the joice and crap to make dough balls and it works like berbly trout bait smells near same.


----------



## fredg53 (Sep 17, 2010)

Mmmm this site is getting funny 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## promag (Aug 21, 2011)

I've made bait for trout fishing using marshmallow, red food coloring and anise oil. I never caught anything
With it but I heard that it works.
Promag


----------



## FISHIN216 (Mar 18, 2009)

I love eriesteamers posts. They are like poetry

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Eriesteamer (Mar 9, 2007)

How I do it beats me. wish my old school teachers read them all they did was tell me if my brains where dynamite I have't enough to blow my nose. I get lot PM say my post where there first to read. to my post there very help full. my teacher also said for me to put a rubber band around my head and snap out it. LOL


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

> if my brains were dynamite I haven't enough to blow my nose


That right there is classic! 
Thanks, always look forward to your posts/prose.


----------



## Eriesteamer (Mar 9, 2007)

you 2 got me blushing. to bedford guy we are just a stone throw away.Im neer the 4 season flea market. we need get together and hit a few lakes. you got a boat if so erie be where I like go. I pay my share the gas. or to any other lakes. this be true with any one reading this. I buy a boat if I had a place keep it. I do have a small one that is a 2 guy boat. not sure the size but no title thus take it under 14 footer. keep me in mind as I go fishing a lot.


----------



## ShutUpNFish (Apr 17, 2007)

If folks go as far as using such a scent as a cover up or as attractant, they're assuming that fish can dicipher or have reasoning enough to actually know what human scent is. Well, if for some reason human scent is foreign to them, in turn making them fearful of it....wouldn't something like anise or WD40 or whatever else be foreign to them in a more magnified sense? 

I'm sorry, I don't buy into the scenting....IMO its good for marketing and thats about it...


----------



## Misdirection (Jul 16, 2012)

For steelhead I always used uncooked shimp, ran them thru the blender (caution this aggravates the wife) and mixed it into some petroleum jelly. Had mixed results, but overall i think it worked pretty well.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Eriesteamer (Mar 9, 2007)

The fish sure can scesne smell ok. WD 40 use to have a fish oil base and it was suppose be a great plug senter. Well with way it looks when I used it the oil must been shark oil as I never really can remember getting any eyes with it. heres a fact I had a boat and I gased it night before so I not get gas on my hands. heres a thing I use do if did or just think my hands sent would distrack them. wash my hands no soap but wet sand on beach before I get aboard boat and if not at least try wash with lake water. I got more fish that way. each time I took a fish off hook before worming it or minnowed it wash my hands get the blood off so fish not smell blood on bait. with plugs only just few feet troll did that for plugs so not have to. now to a thing my brother was a cigar smoker and he caught more then I and I think it was the smoke that did that. why else.


----------



## banshe2008 (Sep 23, 2008)

Sounds like I need to stop at the grocery store instead of the bait store!


----------



## Mepps3 (Apr 23, 2006)

IMHO scent makes a big difference when targeting beat on fish that have seen it all.


----------



## ShutUpNFish (Apr 17, 2007)

I never said they do not have a sense of smell...the question is, Does it make that much of a difference? Just take a minute and imagine ALL the different "smells" that are drifting down in the current of a highly human inhabited river or stream. I guess scents MAY help when the water is murkier/muddier and fish begin to use certain senses more reliably, but anise? I'd go with something more natural....Aside from that, I believe that all fish are more visual feeders and by feel of their lateral lines. Does scent make a difference, I'd say somewhat, but not enough for me to rely on is all I'm saying. It certainly has not proven to ensure me more success than I already experience, so I choose not to waste my time adding any sort of scent anymore.


----------



## ShutUpNFish (Apr 17, 2007)

Eriestreamer, please take a moment and READ this! Especially the "Fish Story" section.

http://www.wd40.com/about-us/myths-legends-fun-facts/



> now to a thing my brother was a cigar smoker and he caught more then I and I think it was the smoke that did that. why else.[/


Maybe your brother was just a better fisherman than you!


----------



## yonderfishin (Apr 9, 2006)

Added scents may not make much of a difference all the time but seems from what has been said that at times they might just be what it taked to coax an interest from otherwise are uninterested fish. The more i read about using chicken livers for trout or soaking spawn sacs in the blood from chicken livers i am thinking because of the blood scent that might be the best idea yet , enough to give it a try. Ive been using atlas mikes anise gell on my hands before fishing just hoping that it would cover up any smell from the car , gas pump , soap , or whatever the fish wouldnt care for. Not sure if it makes a difference but seems like a good theory.


----------



## Eriesteamer (Mar 9, 2007)

You fell for my not want others in here think I was a cigar puffer. So I switch him for me. He never out fish me. LOL Did not want others in here know that I had more then fishing habit. heres prove in the pudding.


----------



## Lundfish (Apr 7, 2010)

I like to use the red popcorn from walmart (near the chips). That stuff is a slaughter fest.


----------

